# Endlich verschneite Landschaft....



## Tanny (24. Jan. 2015)

...auch, wenn es nur ganz sachte schneit, immerhin SCHNEIT es.....und regnet nicht mehr

...und es sieht soooo schön aus: 

(alle Fotos aus dem Fenster geschossen....und das Spinnennetz sitzt direkt im Nordfenster)


----------



## muh.gp (24. Jan. 2015)

Nett, aber ich brauch es nicht... Zeit für den Frühling!


----------



## Petta (24. Jan. 2015)

Jetzt ist der Winter auch im Norden angekommen


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Jan. 2015)

... hier hat es heute früh auch begonnen zu schneien,
glatt wie Schmierseife, auch mit grobem Profil
war die Hunderunde mittags kaum zu bewältigen...


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Ich Zittere schon auf den Sommer zu . Brauche das weiße Wasser auch nicht .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2015)

Hi,

war heut Mittag am vorbereiten zum Baumfällen und dann kam der Schnee

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (24. Jan. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> war heut Mittag am vorbereiten zum Baumfällen und dann kam der Schnee



...ohje.....vielleicht hat der Baum den Schnee herbeibeschworen und will Dir damit etwas sagen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (24. Jan. 2015)

Sieht ja auf Bildern immer gut aus,
aber
*ich will das nicht *!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...ohje.....vielleicht hat der Baum den Schnee herbeibeschworen und will Dir damit etwas sagen



die Macht ist jedenfalls net mehr mit der 75%igen Kirschbaumleiche.
Bei dem rund 80jährigen baumkrebsbefallen Obstbaum brachen beim letzten Sturm wieder mehrere armdicke angerottete Äste raus. Muß nun aus Sicherheitsgründen entgültig weichen

MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
das kalte Weiß hat schon was, aber......   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, 
sieht ja alles ganz hübsch aus, aber das gefällt mir entschiden besser!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (25. Jan. 2015)

ich gebe zu: das ist wirklich auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## jolantha (30. Jan. 2015)

Jetzt kommt es auch bei uns ganz fürchterlich geschnitten runter 
Ich finde das


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt es auch bei uns ganz fürchterlich geschnitten runter
> Ich finde das


Hier ist alles schon wieder am tauen. Aber Hauptsache fruhs eine Stunde Schneeschieben. 
LG René


----------



## Tanny (30. Jan. 2015)

... hier war........nichts!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2015)

Teich 2015
Schnee, alles von heute.


----------



## Flusi (30. Jan. 2015)




----------



## Flusi (30. Jan. 2015)

Hilfe, mein Text ist weg, sorry..
Das mit der ordentlichen Beitragserstellung (mit Fotos) muß ich wohl noch üben.
Wollte Euch nur mal zwei Bilder zeigen von unserem Urlaubsort im Harz, wo wir ein paar Tage zum Langlauf sind.
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2015)

Servus

So schauts bei uns heute früh aus ...

  

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (31. Jan. 2015)

Helmut, 
sieht wunderschön aus !
Aber Du kannst das alles gerne bei Dir behalten


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2015)

Och ... die 2 Millimeter "Weiße Pracht" ...

Schöner als Grau in Grau ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## muh.gp (31. Jan. 2015)

Bei uns sind es seit heute Nacht wieder fast 10 cm. Ich will nicht mehr...


----------



## jolantha (31. Jan. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es seit heute Nacht wieder fast 10 cm. Ich will nicht mehr...



Hab ich vollstes Verständnis für


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Jan. 2015)

SOOOOOOOO  lasse ich mir Winter gefallen,
wenn schon Schnee..... dann bitte bei knallblauem Himmel und Sonnenschein,
klasse Helmut!


----------



## Patrick K (31. Jan. 2015)

Hallo
Bei uns sieht es so ähnlich aus ................................

  
also  ähmmm fast so

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (1. Feb. 2015)

Patrick, erzähl mir ja nicht, wo Du wohnst
hol ich mir nämlich sonst einfach ab .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2015)

Hi,

die Woche sollen zum Schnee ja auch noch zweistellige Minusgrade kommen

meine wegen der bisher viel zu warmen Temperaturen im Keller 3 Monate zu früh treibenden Pflanzen wollen raus ins Licht. Mein kleiner Paulownia elongata sieht schon so aus

MfG Frank


----------



## mitch (1. Feb. 2015)

... den Hunden gefällt es aber


----------



## Petta (1. Feb. 2015)

Tolle Bilder Mitch......
unser Dackel macht sich nichts mehr aus Schnee,das einzige sind seine gelben Autogramme......


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine wegen der bisher viel zu warmen Temperaturen im Keller 3 Monate zu früh treibenden Pflanzen wollen raus ins Licht. Mein kleiner Paulownia elongata sieht schon so aus
> 
> ...


Schick die Pflanze. Wie alt ist die ? Wollte vielleicht ein paar Paulownia Shan Tong für den Wald heran ziehen. Du hast die bestimmt ausgesät oder? Wie hast du es gemacht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2015)

Hi Thorsten,

ja ist vor 2 Jahren gesät worden (zusammen mit P. x catapafolia und P. fortunei. Aussaat von Paulownien ist sehr einfach. Einfach die kleinen flachen Flugsamen auf die Oberfläche vom Aussaatsubstrat streuen, leicht feucht halten und warten. Frische Samen keimen wie Unkraut. Problematischer wird's dann aber beim pikieren da die Sämlingswurzeln sehr empfindlich auf Verletzung reagieren


----------



## Patrick K (1. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Jo
so sieht die andere Seite aus ,wenn du die holen möchtest musst du schon mit dem Kran vorbei kommen, die wiegen mittlerweile bestimmt 500 Kilo (mit Topf)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Feb. 2015)

Hi, Patrick
schöööön...und wo ist das Meer dazu?
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Patrick K (1. Feb. 2015)

Sorry ,wir haben hier "nur" das Rebenmeer ...............
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kamilah (5. Feb. 2015)

Also Lilly findet den Schnee jetzt nicht sooooo toll. Ist aber auch kein Wunder, so ohne Unterwolle


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> so sieht die andere Seite aus ,wenn du die holen möchtest musst du schon mit dem Kran vorbei kommen,


Pah, paar Tage wachsen und dann habe ich auch so eine. 

Ps. die kleinen gibt es derzeit unverschämt günstig.....große 9,50 kleine 2,50






Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> a ist vor 2 Jahren gesät worden (zusammen mit P. x catapafolia und P. fortunei. Aussaat von Paulownien ist sehr einfach.


Soll die nicht so riesen schnell wachsen? Habe da Bilder von fast 2 m im Kopf so nach zwei Jahren. 
Sind das jetzt eigentlich Pflanzen welche sich unkontrolliert ausbreiten können oder nicht?


----------



## Patrick K (5. Feb. 2015)

Hey Christo 
da musst du aber schon noch 4-5 Jahre warten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Soll die nicht so riesen schnell wachsen? Habe da Bilder von fast 2 m im Kopf so nach zwei Jahren.
> Sind das jetzt eigentlich Pflanzen welche sich unkontrolliert ausbreiten können oder nicht?



Hi Torsten,

ist halt ne Frage von Wärme und der Wasser-/Nährstoffversorgung (und halt wieviel Wurzelmasse schon vorhanden ist - wenn man einem älteren __ Blauglockenbaum nen "horizontalen Verjüngungsschnitt" verpaßt kann er im nächsten Jahr durchaus Neutriebe von bis 3-4m bringen).
Meine Sämlinge hungerten letztes Jahr zeimlich da sie bis zum Herbst noch in recht kleinen Töpfen saßen, die 3 P. fortunei habe ich erst im Herbst nach 2 Jahren aus der Saatschale geholt, die hatten es im ganzen Jahr gerade mal auf ne Höhe von ca. 10cm geschaft - der 20cm Neutrieb oben auf dem Foto des P. elongata brauchte nach dem wässern letzte Woche dafür nur 4 Tage
Unkontrolliert ausbreiten tun sich Paulownien hier eigentlich nicht. Sämlinge brauchen das ersten 1 Lebensjahr noch sehr milde Winter und kommen daher ohne Schutz draußen kaum mal hoch


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2015)

http://www.neophyten-schweiz.ch/index.php?l=D&p=2&t=16
Da ist die Schweiz anderer Meinung....
In DE gibt es da aber wohl nix.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2015)

Hi Torsten,

wäre aber nur mal interessant zu wissen wo sich die Pflanzen in der Schweiz großflächig invasiv ausbreiten.
Zumindest in der südlichsten Schweiz (Tessin) ist es am Alpensüdrand wegen des mediteranes Klima mit milden Wintern möglich.
"Größere" Bestände von Blauglockenbäumen in der "freien" Natur habe ich, im Gegensatz zu  Hanfpalmen, Opuntien, Agaven, Pelargonien, Götterbäumen, __ Iris, Feigen und vielen anderen Gartenflüchtlingen aber dort bisher persönlich noch keine zu sehen bekommen

Größere Ausbreitungsgefahren bestehen aber durchaus wenn Pflanzen in großflächigen Kulturen gezogen werden. Dadurch haben sich z.B auch erst die Fichte , indisches __ Springkraut und gemeine __ Seifenkraut so schnell in ganz Deutschland ausbreiten können. Beim Blauglockenbäumen laufen ja mittlerweile auch Versuche sie als "grüne" Energiegquelle zu nutzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2015)

Stimmt. Ist wohl ein echnellwachsender guter Energieträger für Hechselheizung oder Biogasanlage...das Laub soll soga zu verfüttern sein.


----------



## gertrude (28. Feb. 2015)

Das sind tolle Bilder, ich freue mich immer wieder wenn es draußen so weis ist


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Feb. 2015)

gertrude schrieb:


> Das sind tolle Bilder, ich freue mich immer wieder wenn es draußen so weis ist


Ich mag's lieber grün.


----------

